# Surprise! 2 litters of Blue Dumbos in NJ/NYC



## daZblu

I have recently become the proud owner of 2 female Blue Dumbo Rats, bought from a local pet store. Both are a little shy, but adorable nonetheless. Both, as it turns out, are pregnant. 1 of them has just had a litter of 11 pups. The other has just begun to help nurse said pups and is also starting to look round at the middle. If all goes as it should, I'm going to have about 20+ adorable, bouncing baby blue dumbos ready to go go in 5 weeks. If anyone is interested, please feel free to send me a PM. I would really prefer to give these guys to a good home than to drop them off at the local pet store/shelter. I am in the NJ/NYC area and would be willing to meet/travel.


----------



## Stace87

It sounds like you have the two females together still? If so, house them separately. They shouldn't be together. They can still see eachother, but not so the mother is away from the babies for too long. Also if you allow the two females to see each other, this should not be where the babies are.

Good luck with them all.


----------



## daZblu

I do, as of now: they've been cage mates up until Buttons had a little litter. I have a 20 Gal Long with a lid ready just in case Whiskers ends up having a litter of her own. Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## daZblu

if anyone is still interested: i have 20 bouncing baby ratties available for adoption... i REALLY don't want to ship these guys off to a pet store, so if ANYONE knows of someone in the NJ/NYC area looking to adopt, PLEASE send them my way.

Cheers!
Alice


----------



## rattie4135luv

Do you have pictures? I would love to see them! I'm in south Jersey and might be interested. I'll PM you too.


----------



## daZblu

Hello All! I finally figured out how to use my blasted memory stick! (i know... wow, right?) Enjoy!


----------



## ration1802

Are the males and females together still? They must be about 6 weeks old now? If you haven't separated I would do it immediately


----------



## daZblu

Oh, no no! I separated them at 4.5 weeks after they stopped nursing. I currently have 9 males in 1 enclosure and 15 females in another. They're growing fast and eating me out of house and home X_X


----------



## lilspaz68

I only see a few dumbos, but they are all sweet looking


----------



## Lissa_K

SO CUTE!!!! If only we closer!


----------



## runrkatm

I live in the city, but am limited to public transportation. Have you tried posting on Craigslist?


----------



## ruth-less

aww so cutie i would love to adopt one!!


----------



## nikki_malicious

im currently in philadelphia and i have 5 rats already... if it really comes down to it, let me know. i have all males. AND... if you really cannot place them, look up rat chick rescue. maria runs it out of her house but she adopts out rescued rats. im sure she could help you with some of them. she is also based in philadelphia. she is amazing. i got my first two from her and she was so incredibly helpful.


----------



## Nyka

Let me know as well... I live in NE PA and if at least partial transportation could be provided, we could take in two boys.. *looks about for a dumbo boy* I'd definitely love a Dumbo.. all of our boys are standard-eared and I'd love to have at least one dumbo some day. (Love them all, and wouldn't trade 'em for anything, just think dumbo eared ratties are slightly more adorable with the droopiness of the ears. Hehe)

Feel free to pm if there's any boys still available!


----------



## Maple

they are adorable and blue dumbo males are what I've been looking for!
to bad I dont live in the area.....


----------



## daZblu

Hello All:

I have found homes for all but 6 of them: 3 males, and 3 females. 1 male, hooded dumbo and 2 of his best buddies: both standard eared but VERY friendly: currently named Snap, Crackle and Pop: on account of their habit of hopping up to the lip of their terrarium whenever i open it up to say "hi," or change their food/water bottle. (Would really prefer to see these guys go together; they're such good buddies now) and 3 females: 1 standard eared gray: who's rather skittish and shy: more pics/stories to come soon (i've named her Mowgli), and the 2 older females who are standard gray: they answer to Buttons and Whiskers. If anyone is still interested in the NJ/NYC area: please feel free to PM me: also, i'll be down in the Baltimore, MD area next week for July 4th weekend. 


Cheers!


----------



## zantosa53

New pics?


----------



## Moose-A-Ma-Goose

Hey just curious, do you have any male dumbos left in that litter?


----------



## Lovely Rats

I'm in New Jersey and want a third rat, but I'm worried my 8 month olds would hurt the little guys  Hope you can re-home them all!


----------



## Comrattery

can you ship to canada?


----------



## elliriyanna

Its really not ideal to ship animals comrattery ... I would contact lilspaz maybe she will know


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Guys judging from the date of the first post I doubt any of them are even still alive. If they are they'd be about 3.5 years or so.


----------



## lilspaz68

Comrattery said:


> can you ship to canada?


most people will not know how to ship a rat, and its extremely expensive to fly a rat anywhere...so you really should be looking for pet rats locally. You are looking for pets not breeders right?


----------



## Jaguar

Please don't revive dead threads. Look at the date of the first post before you reply. I'm going to lock this.


----------

